# Mommy, Why is there a Server in the House?



## Semper Fidelis

Mommy, Why is there a Server in the House?


----------



## DMcFadden

OK, OK, and I suppose that my wife and I have five kids because we networked without a firewall?


----------



## gene_mingo

To bad it is MS. My 5 year old son did ask me about my server when I was first setting it up. Only I didn't use a low quality OS like windows.


----------



## turmeric

Too funny! I like the artwork.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

gene_mingo said:


> To bad it is MS. My 5 year old son did ask me about my server when I was first setting it up. Only I didn't use a low quality OS like windows.



If you follow the link, it appears to be a product demo/joke presented at CES by Microsoft.


----------



## a mere housewife

It changed my life. The best book I've read all year.


----------



## gene_mingo

SemperFideles said:


> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> To bad it is MS. My 5 year old son did ask me about my server when I was first setting it up. Only I didn't use a low quality OS like windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you follow the link, it appears to be a product demo/joke presented at CES by Microsoft.
Click to expand...



Home servers are no laughing matter.

How else will I be able to surf the blocked websites from work.
(Now I only need a computer to use at work)
j/k I did follow the link. It was pretty clever.


----------



## Quickened

Best book ever! hahaah!


----------



## panta dokimazete




----------



## Narnian

This is great! My wife will get a kick out of it and probably run out and buy it.

My kids never asked that question - they just assumed it belongs there like the refrigerator or the stove. Actually I have 4 servers, one physical and three virtual 

If anybody does have a home server remember the three most important rules of server maintenance:

1. Backup
2. Backup
3. Backup


----------



## Augusta

There are also these funny video spoofs of Microsoft stay at home servers. Look for "Home Sweet Server" on the left.  The smarmy reporter guy is pretty funny. 

Stay At Home Servers


----------



## danmpem




----------



## caddy

*** Remember the Commandment ****
*** Remember the Commandment ****

Oh it's no use: I want a server in my house. One that goes: blinkety blink, blinkety Blink!

IF* I *had a server I would share files with people outside the house--Like Grandma and Grandpa...or Rich's uncle who smells like bark or even....


----------



## Narnian

Here is Microsoft Watche's take on it. They view it as a briliant marketing tactic.

Microsoft Watch - Server - CES 2008's Big Thing Is a Little Book


----------



## jbergsing

They're running a great ad campaign with these bits. I have the HP EX470 and it works great! I'll be adding another 500GB drive next month and, by the end of the year, 2 more. 2TB of server ... oh happy day!


----------

